# How many miles with Audi Allroad?



## ReyeZ (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi all. I am looking at buying a second hand Audi Allroad 2.7T.
What kind of mileage can I expect from it ? any particular point I should pay attention? any know issues with this car? Is it expensive to run/service?

Thanks


----------

